# My Viv - sad news - updated 28/9



## bognormike

I'm sorry to report that after over 6 years, my lovel Viv has finally succumbed to Ovarian Cancer. She died peacefully at home yesterday morning after a weekend with all three of our children.

We didn't like to use the words "battling" or fighting" much, she (and the rest of the family) has been living with it. And not just hanging around, but travelling both in the motorhome(s) and on several cruises! I reported back in February that we were going away for a long trip to Spain which was very successful, 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137057-my-viv-update-190213.html, and we had a great time when she was walking & cycling as if there was nothing wrong. But it came back again in May, and the Royal Marsden advised us that this would be the last chance. She was taking a hormone treatment drug which did have a delaying effect, but by the time we went to the rally at Shabbington at the start of August, we knew it wasn't working, and this was confirmed 4 weeks ago today when they said they could do no more  . 
She really faded fast in the last few weeks, and we were unable to get out in the motorhome again, but she was at home all the time - with the support of our local hospice and their brilliant "at home" team to the end.

We have a private cremation next Friday (27th) followed by a service for everybody at St Mary's Church in Felpham at 2pm. Anybody is wecome to attend. Hopefully we will have a small reception afterwards at a local venue (still working on that!) A specific request for no flowers, and no mourning clothes  . 
http://www.stmarys-felpham.co.uk/

Viv had wonderful support from a local charity, Cancerwise http://www.cancerwise.org.uk/ ,
and our daughter has set up a justgiving account for donations at 
www.justgiving.com/vivienturner.

And finally as I put on her facebook page yesterday, to everybody who is diagnosed with cancer - of any kind - please don't treat it as a death sentence, get on with your life and enjoy it!

Mike


----------



## angelaa

So sorry.


----------



## moblee

I don't know what to say Mike......

Thinking of you at this sad time

Phil.


----------



## motormouth

That's really awful news Mike. I am so sorry and can only hope that your friends and children somehow manage to help you get through each stage of dealing with your loss.


----------



## camallison

We've never met you or Viv, Mike but our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this sad time.

Colin & Sue


----------



## wakk44

Sad news Mike,I too don't know what to say but it is obvious that your family have been a great support to you both.

Sincere condolences and try to stay positive.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## hogan

So sorry Mike.
Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Devastating news Mike.

Our thoughts are with you.

Helen & Maurice


----------



## rayc

Mike, Lesley and I are deeply saddened and sorry we never got our Oxford get together as planned. We shall come to the church on the 27th. We shall look back on our annual meet up at Devizes and our evenings in the Three Magpies with fond memories.

We have let Mike and Linda know as they are still in France and they send their condolences and love.


Ray & Lesley


----------



## 100127

So sorry Mike, my thoughts are with you and the family

Bob


----------



## rayc

Mike, Lesley and I are deeply saddened and sorry we never got our Oxford get together as planned. We shall come to the church on the 27th. We shall look back on our annual meet up at Devizes and our evenings in the Three Magpies with fond memories.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## 100127

So sorry Mike, my thoughts are with you and the family

Bob


----------



## erneboy

Very sorry to hear that Mike, Alan.


----------



## bulawayolass

Thoughts love and hugs XXXXX from Brian Andy and l.


----------



## GypsyRose

Mike, "sorry" seems a useless word but we mean it from the bottom of our hearts xxx


----------



## MEES

God Bless you Mike and your family 

We never met but we are sure you and Viv gave life your best shot and you can look back on your adventures with joy in the months to come.

Graham and Margaret


----------



## Bill_OR

Mike,
It must have taken amazing strength for you to post this message - strength which you and Viv clearly shared.

My thoughts are with you.
Bill


----------



## Matchlock

Sorry to hear that Mike, it must be hard to lose someone so close.

Barry


----------



## 1302

Like so many others here - what can we say...
Brave post Mike.
Sad news indeed.


----------



## cronkle

Hi Mike,

Bobbie and I are really sorry to hear this news. You know we will be thinking of you and will always have fond memories of Viv at the rallies.

Bobbie and Mike


----------



## aldra

Thinking of you and your family Mike

Sandra and Albert


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Mike I'm so sorry to hear such terrible news, my thoughts are with you and your family.

Keith


----------



## 747

Very sorry to hear of your sad loss. At these times, family around you can be of comfort to you.


----------



## zack

Sorry to hear of your loss,keep your chin up. Remember all the good times and memories.
Chris and Kate


----------



## Sundial

*Viv*

Thinking of you and your family at this sad time....always enjoyed Viv's company....such a fighter.

Terry & Jean
Sundial


----------



## sideways

Although we have never met, my sincere condolences. Roger.


----------



## peedee

A sad post and very sorry to read of your loss. condolences from me as well.
peedee


----------



## Devonboy

So very sorry to hear of your sad loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Mike, we have never met Viv or yourself, but we send you and your family our deep condolences at this sad time. Ed and Lynda.


----------



## trevorf

So sorry to hear of your sad loss Mike. You were the first other MHF members we ever met. France 2005. Our thoughts are with you and your family.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We are very sorry to hear of your loss, Mike.

You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rayc

Mike, Kev and Andy send their love and condolences via me as they are still in France. Ray


----------



## bognormike

trevorf said:


> So sorry to hear of your sad loss Mike. You were the first other MHF members we ever met. France 2005. Our thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> Trevor & Julie


thanks Trevor - That was Beaune municipal site, I think?


----------



## teemyob

Hello Mike,

I sure this was very hard for you and your family. 

It looks as though you dealt with it very well.

Our Sincere Sympathies.

Trev & Family..


----------



## richardjames

I am so sorry to hear about your sad loss


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

So sorry to hear of your sad loss. Please accept our heartfelt condolences, yourself & your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## listerdiesel

That's pretty awful news, Mike, a bit close to home for us as Rita had womb cancer last year but was successfully operated on.

Our thoughts are with you, if you need any help, a chat or just a shoulder to lean on, give us a shout.

Peter


----------



## Glandwr

Thoughts are with you Mike. Keep her memory but live your life. It must be strange, all our love


Dick


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

What can one say but sorry..

Thinking of you Ray and Sandra....


----------



## bognormike

rayc said:


> Mike, Lesley and I are deeply saddened and sorry we never got our Oxford get together as planned. We shall come to the church on the 27th. We shall look back on our annual meet up at Devizes and our evenings in the Three Magpies with fond memories.
> 
> Ray & Lesley


thanks Ray & lesley - look forward to seeing you, I think the Bognor CC site is still open if you bring the MH.


----------



## Jezport

We are so sorry to hear this. 
Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## mikebeaches

Deeply sorry to read your sad news Mike. Heartfelt condolences to you and your family on such a tragic loss. 

Hope you can keep strong as best as possible at this dreadful time. It is good to hear you both lived life to the full together, even during such a challenging period. 

Regards and best wishes, Mike


----------



## The-Cookies

we have never had the pleasure of meeting you or your wife but please accept our sincere condolences on your loss.

John & Julie


----------



## Bubblehead

Mike

So sorry to hear your news, our thoughts are with you at this time. It must be very difficult at a time like this to be positive and write such an amazing post.

Don't mourn her passing, celebrate her life.

Yours 

Andy & Liz


----------



## ThePrisoner

Mike,

So sorry for your loss. Be strong.


----------



## Telbell

so sorry to hear your news. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## 96299

Really sorry to hear this sad news Mike.

Steve


----------



## Kaytutt

So sad  Heartfelt condolences to you and the rest of your family


----------



## georgiemac

Very sad post - RIP. sorry for your loss


----------



## pomme1

Mike, 

I've never met you or Viv, but you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

I know you'll need time to come to terms with your loss, but remember you've got lots of friends on here, virtual or otherwise so please stick around.

Roger


----------



## Wilmannie

Mike, 

Im so sad for you, sending you and your family warmest sympathy.

I'm sure you will be a great support to each other over the coming

weeks and months as you help each other to cope with your loss.

You obviously have a great many caring friends on this forum and I hope

their concern will offer some comfort too.


----------



## commuter

so sorry Mike. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## 96706

Oh Mike, we are so sorry. We know how bravely Viv dealt with her diagnosis and managed to not let it affect her travelling or her positive outlook on life. Unfortunately we will be in Belgium on the 27th so won't be able to be with you at the service but we will be thinking of you and your family and send you our love and sincere condolences.

Peter & Jean


----------



## Jamsieboy

Sincere condolences Mike.
Your post although conveying such sad news gives hope and strength to others facing serious illness.
Jamsie


----------



## tugboat

Mike, I'm new here and we've never met but I join with the rest of this fine community in sending sincere condolences to you and your family.
Geoff.


----------



## javea

So very, very sorry to hear of your loss Mike.

Mike


----------



## locovan

Mike you know how Ray and I feel she was a great lady and have enjoyed meeting up with you both over the years.
I also meet up with Viv on Macmillan site she was Greyfox, where we talked about our cancers and yes we live with Cancer, we enjoy each day, well the good days. 
Chemo can only knock it back it cant cure but one day they will find a cure and Viv will have played a big part.
She will always be there in our hearts and mind, my love goes out to you and the family and Pray you keep strong through these very sad days where you have to go on.
RIP Viv and a big hug for you Mike xx


----------



## Kev1

mike there is nothing we can say that will help
We just send our condolances to you, your family and friends.

Kev and Sue


----------



## lgbzone

Hi Mike
We've never met but i feel i know you, in my own way, through the forum. I'm truly gutted to hear this and i'm lost for words.
Please accept our condolences.

Lee


----------



## Jennifer

Mike I respect your strength in sharing this with us, and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family to help you through the coming dark times.

Jenny


----------



## Cazzie

It's always so sad to lose one of our MHF family.
RIP Viv and many condolences to you Mike. Our thoughts are with you.

Cazzie


----------



## Sideways86

I cant begin to understand how you are feeling, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time

r.i.p. to your loved one


----------



## alansue

Mike

Very sad news. We send our condolences to you and your family.

Chin up Mate.

Sue and Alan


----------



## Penquin

Mike, thanks for posting that explanation - I had picked it up last night and was not willing to disturb your grief by sending you a message. She was a very good example of living life to it's fullest - even when faced with horrendous difficulties and for that you can be very proud.

Praise must also go to you for the way that you have supported her along every very difficult step of the way and I am sure that your support was fundamental to her ability to cope.

Sadly, she has now passed on and fond memories will remain with you for the rest of your life and that of your family and friends. May she truly Rest In Peace.

Thanks for explaining, our thoughts are with you. Sadly we will not be able to be with you physically for the service, but will be thinking of you and your family.

Dave and Lesley.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Mike, I am so sorry to hear the news our heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

Viv was a lovely lady, we always enjoyed her company could not fail to be impressed with the dignity and courage in the way she dealt with her cancer. 

Look after yourself we hope to see you again soon.

Keith and Ros


----------



## emmbeedee

Mike, we have never met but I feel that I "know" you through reading your many helpful contributions on this site. Very sorry to read your sad news, our thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Michael & Doreen.


----------



## Snunkie

I'm so very sorry to read this terrible news x

Lucy


----------



## Yaxley

Mike
This motorhome community feels your grief at this time and our prayers are with you.
So sorry.
Ian


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Mike, I'm so sorry. Through your posts I've been aware of Viv's illness and the approach you have both taken to getting on and enjoying life together while you could. I don't want to shift the focus from your loss and hurt but I want to say it has been one of the things that has helped me in respecting and trying to support my son and daughter-in-law (who has cancer) in their desire to live every moment while they have time together. Your strength helps others to be strong, I'm sure. 


Thank you

Chris


----------



## peribro

So sorry to hear the very sad news, Mike. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## rosalan

We are so sorry to hear your devastating news. 
Not having the good fortune to have met you both, other than here on MHF, where your many threads have been read with keen interest and where we feel that we have got to know you a little, albeit indirectly.
Nothing we say can mend your loss other than knowing that you have a family of friends that you can turn to should you wish to do so.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## annetony

so very sorry to hear about Viv .. our thoughts are with you and your family

Anne &Tony x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very sorry Mike, Liz has just gone through this with her Ex, and the kids are still struggling with it, our thoughts are with you.

Deepest sympathy

Kev and Liz.


----------



## Snorkling1

Mike, have read your post over and over. Allan and I have never met viv and yourself, our thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.x


Val and Allan


----------



## nicholsong

Mike

Like many others, we have only met on here.

My condolences and wishes for you to be able bear the loss by thinking of the good memories and having been able to continue enjoying life and the MH together to the last, as your post obviously shows - thanks for it.

What a wonderful response from MHF Members - 8 pages and counting. I also hope that response will help to support you in your loss of Viv.

We can appreciate that you may be absent from the Forum for a bit while you come to terms with life without her, but hope we will not lose you entirely as a valued member of our community.

Geoff


----------



## SidT

Mike. So sorry to hear of your sad loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Sid and Shirley


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Mike,

Very sorry to hear of your loss. We did meet once briefly at the Peterborough show.

I hope you continue on the forum as your expertise would be missed.

Don


----------



## rayc

I hope Mike doesn't mind me posting this picture of Viv at Shabbington recently. A lovely picture of a lovely lady.


----------



## Christine600

I only know you online like many.

I'm very sorry for your loss.


Christine


----------



## simandme

I agree - a lovely photo!

I too have benefited from your friendly advice and you are a wonderful part of this forum.

Having seen the ravages of cancer strike someone very close to me, may I say that it sounds like it was a peaceful ending. I know that this does not ease the pain, but it will help your family recover and rejoice in her life.

My sincerest condolences

Simone.


----------



## bognormike

thanks again everybody  

nice pic Ray (colour is better when you click on it!)


----------



## rayc

bognormike said:


> thanks again everybody
> 
> nice pic Ray (colour is better when you click on it!)


Mike, Yes sorry about the pre-view colour but apparently it is a MHF bug or characteristic. 
We are booked into Bognor CC site for next Thursday and Friday nights and will see you at the church on Friday. Ray


----------



## H1-GBV

So sorry to hear your sad news.

We have fond memories of those few hours we spent in your van last year in the New Forest and thank you for the help that both of you gave.

You are in our thoughts - Gordon & Barbara


----------



## sander4709

Mike we can only say how very sorry we are to hear that news and thank you for telling us all.

Our thoughts are with you.

Simon & Jane
Christchurch NZ


----------



## Daedalas

Good afternoon BognorMike

Barbara and I were very sad indeed to hear of your loss. We've never met ... but please accept our heartfelt condolences.

We do have some idea of just how tough it has been and will be, and just how much of yourselves you and the family have put into making sure Viv kept up her morale for the last 6 years and got on with enjoying what you could. 

Until quite recently, Barbara saw her spinster friend through 6 years of ovarian cancer - 6 tough years I must say and with so many many trips to James Cook hospital 35 miles away thrown in - whilst simultaneously seeing me through a little bit of local bother.

As my bro said shortly before he died ... 'remember what you had' ... remember indeed.

Yours aye

Ike


----------



## suedew

Our thoughts are with you and yours at this time.

Sue and John


----------



## EJB

Please accept our condolences our thoughts are surely with you.


----------



## gnscloz

Condolences to you and family mike, sad news 
Mark and Helen


----------



## Rapide561

Mike

I am saddened by your news, but somehow "felt" the encouragement in your post for those in similar circumstances. 

Russell


----------



## bognormike

Once again many thanks for your kind comments. I've been overwhelmed by the reactions, both on here from our motorhoming friends and on an Ovarian Cancer forum that Viv contributed to. I know she spent alot of time there, and we discussed some of the problems - but I didn't realise what support she had given to fellow sufferers over the years


----------



## HermanHymer

It was with great sadness that I've just read your news, Mike.

Through your posts I've been aware of Viv's illness and your positive approach to dealing with it. Although we haven't met I felt an empathy towards Viv (perhaps instigated by the name?) and to you in the trials you have been through. 

I hope the warmth and affection of all these lovely messages will be a comfort to you and your family in the days ahead.
Best wishes,


----------



## bigbazza

Please accept our deepest sympathy Mike, so sorry.


----------



## Addie

Our deepest sympathy, our thoughts are with you Mike. We deeply admire the courage and determination and can only hope we would show the same in face of such adversity. All the very best. 

Adam & Sophie


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Words are never enough, but we hope that our prayers will help.


----------



## coppo

Deepest sympathy to you and the kids Mike.

Take care

Paul and Caroline.


----------



## simbadog

My sincere condolences to you & your family.


----------



## Senator

Mike

So sorry to hear your sad loss of Viv.

Words seem so inadequate, but our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.

Mark


----------



## carol

Mike I am so sad to read this tonight and send love and hugs to you and your family. You both carried on and made the most of the times you could. I am glad you managed that trip away in February and I remember reading your posts at the time. Remember the good times. 

Carol


----------



## peejay

Just picked up on this as we are away at the moment.

We're so very sad to hear this news Mike.

Sincerest condolences from myself and Judy.

Pete & Judy


----------



## Lesleykh

Really sad for your loss. Please accept our sympathy.

Lesley & Rob


----------



## CaptainBligh

Very sorry to hear your news. 

Best wishes & condolences to you and your family.

Steve & Jeanette


----------



## OllyHughes

So sorry to here your news. My lass died with the same disease seven years ago, only 64. My memories are good, I hope yours are
Olly


----------



## Hezbez

So sorry Mike. x


----------



## IanA

Mike, you have helped so many people over my short time on the forum, such sad news, please accept condolences from someone you've never met, but who feels he knows you.


----------



## tokkalosh

So sorry to hear that sad news Mike.

Tricia


----------



## Zepp

So sorry Mike

Our thoughts are with you and the family 


Paul and Lynne


----------



## alphadee

So very sorry to read this Mike. We only met you and Viv at the Hamble rally in May, but thought she was a lovely lady. Enjoy your happy memories as and when you can.

Pamela & Colin.


----------



## mandyandandy

Memories are amazing things and keep people alive and around you forever, you sound like you have loads of happy ones. Take care. 

Mandy


----------



## larrywatters

mike words just aren't enough. she will be sadly missed  x

gill & larry


----------



## Pusser

Awful news and I am so sorry. Can't think of anything sensible or useful to say other than so sorry again.


----------



## padraigpost

Please accept our deepest sympathy 
Don & Rosa


----------



## Gary1944

So very sorry to hear of your loss Mike. We are not too far away in Hove and if there is anything I could do then please let me know. Cancer is one of those things that we hope never to have to deal with, and to take your partner in life is horrendous. I wish you "long life" as my wifes family would put it.

Gary.


----------



## Sonesta

Gilbert and I send our deepest condolences to you and your family Mike. Having had the pleasure to meet you and Viv on a couple occasions at motorhome rallies, I know just how brave Viv was and how much you both lived your lives to the very fullest despite Viv's illness. I'm sure you hold some wonderful memories of your travels together, which you will cherish forever and always. 
Your wife was a lovely lady Mike and we feel honoured to have met her.
Take care.
Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## stewartwebr

So very sorry to hear of your loss Mike. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Stewart & Garry


----------



## cabby

Sorry to hear of your loss Mike, I do hope you find some consolation in the comments made in this thread. She must have been wonderful person.

cabby


----------



## Phil42

So sorry to hear this sad news (been away). You have my deepest sympathy and I admire you ability to think of others at this time and to offer them such sound advice.

Phil


----------



## bognormike

thanks everybody again; I think we've got all the arrangements for tomorrow finalised. I'm picking up our son from heathrow this morning, the rest are arriving later. We'll give her a good send off, and then I can relax a bit and unwind.


----------



## Sundial

*Viv*

We will be thinking of you all tomorrow and hope the sun shines for Viv as she deserves it to. x


----------



## bubble63

sorry to hear your news

I will put some money in the 'bucket' next time I see a collection, in your wife's memory.

neill


----------



## moblee

I shall think of you Tomorrow mike.

Phil.


----------



## lalala

So sorry to hear this news Mike, will be thinking of you all tomorrow,
Lala


----------



## delawaredandy

Mike "what can one say" other than please accept our deepest sympathies   

M and J


----------



## teemyob

bognormike said:


> thanks everybody again; I think we've got all the arrangements for tomorrow finalised. I'm picking up our son from heathrow this morning, the rest are arriving later. We'll give her a good send off, and then I can relax a bit and unwind.


Hope all went as well as you wanted it too Mike.

Trev


----------



## aldra

Mike

We will be thinking of you and your family tomorrow

take care

Sandra and Albert


----------



## Penquin

We will be thinking of you, I am sure everything will go well. She deserves the best and I am sure she will get it.

RIP

Dave


----------



## Sonesta

Mike, 

This may sound a very strange thing for me to say - but I hope you and your friends and family enjoy tomorrow.

I found my mums funeral day turned out to be a very happy occasion, as it was a day that all her family and friends celebrated her life, instead of mourning her passing. Yes there were understandably sad and tearful moments but primarily, it was a day we all spent remembering fond and happy memories of a very special lady. There was a lot of laughter that day as my lovely mum had been a very jovial and witty person and I'm sure she must have been joining in all the giggles as she watched events from heaven. 

All the best Mike and I promise you, after tomorrow is over you will feel like a great weight has been lifted from your shoulders.

Sue xxx


----------



## locovan

Mike hope it all goes well today and that you do get the strength to get through they day.
I will light a candle on Face book and say a little prayer for Viv 
Take care but you have all the family with you as you send viv on her way to the next journey xxx


----------



## rowley

Thinking of you and your family especially today. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## sallytrafic

Thinking of you today Mike


----------



## JockandRita

Here's hoping for the very best send off, that your Viv would wish for.

Have a calm and peaceful day ahead.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

sallytrafic said:


> Thinking of you today Mike


Me too.

Chris


----------



## Bazbro

Yes, we're thinking of you today, Mike.

Having "known" you on this site for over ten years, news like this is really almost "personal".

Chin up, mate. 
X


----------



## Suenliam

Just catching up after hols. So sad to read your news. Hope you can enjoy today with all the family - celebrate Viv's life just as you have been doing for the past few years and enjoy the memories.

Sue


----------



## gaspode

Hi Mike

We heard the sad news from another member whilst away on the continent and have just arrived back in the UK today.
Although we knew Viv was deteriorating since we last met at Shabbington we were very sad to hear the news and sincerely hope that you've managed to get through today enjoying good memories of your lives together. Viv was very brave and positive during her long illness and your unwavering support must have been a great comfort to her.

Ken & Jen


----------



## bognormike

Hello all and thanks again for the kind words.

We all went in to yetserday with some trepidation, but were helped by the support shown by our family and friends. Our local vicar helped to keep the cremation service a personal one for the mainly adult group, and then made the celebration service in the afternoon a really lovely tribute to Viv. Felpham church was full with famliy, friends, scouters from across Sussex, and some MHFers as well! We had reading from our children and 4 of the grandchildren, as well as music from Barry Manilow & The Carpenters, :roll: with a good rendition of Jerusalem at the end. Then an excellent reception to relax and socialise afterwards. Everybody agreed that it was an excellent send off for Viv. 

Our Justgiving page is showing over £600 so far, and I have cheques and cash for over £300 to add to that.

just giving page

thanks again!


----------



## DABurleigh

Well done Mike, it sounds lovely.

Now relax and have some quiet time for yourself.

Dave


----------



## locovan

Yes Mike I agree it does sound so nice. A real good send off. Now as Dave says take some time out and relax with the family xx


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Mike,

We too have just got back from abroad and are very sorry to hear your sad news.

We too wish you well.

Andrea and Bob


----------



## rayc

It was a moving Memorial Service. The readings by the Grandchildren were fantastic and she would have been very proud of them.


----------



## cypsygal

Dear Mike, just got back from a trip so only just read your sad news. Hope you are doing ok.

Lynda


----------



## john56

Hello Mike,
Very sorry to hear your sad news, having lost my first wife of 30yrs to Ovarian Cancer i know how painful it must be for you at this time, it sounds like you have some great friends and a loving family who will im sure support you over the next weeks and months.
Best wishes to you and the family.

John.


----------

